# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Ασύρματοι Πομποδέκτες Midland XT-50

## gRooV

Συχνότητα: PMR446: 446.00625 - 446.0937 MHzEμβέλεια: μέχρι 8kmΚανάλια: 24 PMR446 channels: 8+16 pre-programmedΤόνοι: 38 tones CTCSS in TX e RXOutput power: 500mW ERPΟθόνη: Alphanumeric LCDChassis :ABSΛειτουργία ScanΚλείδωμα πλήκτρωνRoger BeepΛειτουργία VOX 3 levelΚουμπί κλήσηςΤάση Τροφοδοτικού: Επαναφορτιζόμενο pack 700mAhPin connector: 2 Pin MidlandAuto Power SaveΔιαστάσεις: 54x103x33mmΒάρος: 93gr χωρίς τις μπαταρίες

Τιμή 50€
Καινούρια, σφραγισμένα στο κουτί τους

----------


## gRooV

είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμα

----------

